
Eu-lawmakers-vote-to-ban-glyphosate-weed-killer-by-2022 - basicplus2
http://m.dw.com/en/eu-lawmakers-vote-to-ban-glyphosate-weed-killer-by-2022/a-41093018
======
basicplus2
Distribution of glyphosate and aminomethylphosphonic acid (AMPA) in
agricultural topsoils of the European Union

[http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0048969717...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0048969717327973)

[http://www.i-sis.org.uk/Roundup_of_Roundup.php](http://www.i-sis.org.uk/Roundup_of_Roundup.php)

